# car partici[pation world's longest train



## Alpski (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,
I wonder how many of the members helped in the attempt to get the world's longest model train record done down in Arizona?
the deal was that you could purchase a car at St. Aubin's and they'd send it out for the event. Afterward, they would send the car back to you with a certificate, or sell it at a convention. I bought a set of the cars and had it sent out there and have not received anything other than the bill from the hobby shop. I wrote and asked what was going on.


Have any of you who participated received your cars, had them sold and received your money, or just, what's happened to those who helped out in the event. 
I'd like to know how many others there are out there who simply ended up spending the 300 or so dollars and that's it. Have you contacted them and heard anything back.

Alpski


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know Rick and he tried it a couple of times, and until today never heard much more about it. Don't know if he accomplished what he set out to do or not?????????????????? But here is where you need to email, or call to get ahold of Rick to find out what happened with your specific situation. The link provided below should give you some way to do so. Regal



RickTheRailroadGuy home

p.s. I just emailed Rick for you and alerted him to get ahold of you and let me know too!! Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

ok follow up to the original post of mine. Rick's email does not work I guess, but I did phone him and got an answering machine told him to call me back or come in on MLS to answer original posters question. So we will see where this goes, if he gets ahold of me or possibly he will post something or have me do it for him, or something to help the situation. Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember watching the "event". It was something that I really thought would never happen. The idea was to get a number of separate trains going, a couple diesels and a number of cars each, then when they were all rolling, hook them up. 

The coordination of speed was done by the individual engineer. I've always thought this was impossible. 

I was told the layout was set up for track power, and this is a perfect opportunity for MTH DCS. Why? Because you can set the speed EXACTLY, no matter what the track voltage is, or the load. The DCS system has a tachometer on the motor shaft, and by programming the "gear ratio" between the motor and the wheels, you can maintain an EXACT speed. 

I believe the system used in this case is locolinc. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I remember watching it too. The problem seemed to be getting a really large number of locos, all being operated by different people, to run together. He had a LOT of operators. I remember thinking track power would have been the way to go. I'm sorry it didn't work, it was a fun idea. Hope you get your cars or your money back


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to www.ricktherailroad.com, and or clik on the active link above, and it will explain and tell you everything he did!! His website has all the railroads he has done with "lil red" his wife and there is a forum and I believe the last update from the big pull, they did, and how they are handling the next one if there is one. Rick and I talked last when he found out I was 50 miles south of Alliance the big BNSF hub, his neighbors in his town of residence were from there and having trouble selling there house there a couple 3 years ago, and I had emailed 'lil red' about some track they were selling at the time. The Empire Video he built for the gazzillionaire down there is also on there amazing layout. Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The link is: *http://www.ricktherailro...trong>**


And from the site:

The time frame for this record attempt will be the week prior to the National Garden Railway Convention in Phoenix. On April 26, 2008 at 2:00pm. We will update the web site as the time draws nearer with further information.

That was 2 years ago. 

From the message board: (posted April 24 2008)


Worlds Longest Model Train
During our last and final run* of The Worlds Longest Model Train we had several people beg us to make another attempt. We got 7 trains hooked together twice before it all fell apart. At this point the reason we decided to quit is because we have simply run out of funds. Now it's up to you all. * If you want us to make another attempt - and try until we get it right, we're going to need your help*. When we first started this project we tried pre-selling the loco's and the trains, but I think people were leary and afraid it was a scam and/or rip off. I think people now realize we are serious and that we have every intention of breaking this record eventually. There have been two suggestions: 1. Donations - pure donations. You can donate to our paypal account and we will hold the funds there until and if we decide to make another run. If we don't make another effort, within one year we will refund your money. We have already received our 1st donation of $125.00 2. Pre-purchase the locomotives (per unit), with locolinc, batteries and traction tires. Our cost for the above is $484.00. You will need to add packing and shipping which will be roughly $50. Additionally if you want the Locolinc Transmitter - add $280.00. If you choose to purchase the locomotives with or without transmitter, even if the train never runs, the locomotives will be yours. Understanding they are used, we will reserve the right to hold onto them for 1 year. Hoping to make another attempt. Again, after the train runs and we have been successful at either breaking the current record, or setting a Large Scale Record, all ofd the equipment will double in price as commemorative items. Get your order in now and reserve your commemorative locomotives before the price goes up. 


The last and final run has been run. 


No new attempt has been scheduled.

Last word was almost exactly 2 years ago.

I'd be upset if I had bought the equipment and nothing done in 2 years.

I'm sure Rick will be PO'd if he reads this, but actions speak louder than words.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Alpski (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Greg and group,
I don't understand why Rick would be "PO'd" if he read this. I have simply asked if any other members did what I did, which was pre-buy a set of the cars and have them sent down there for their attempt at the record. Nothing inflamatory there. 
As you mention, it's been two years now and I would like to know if anyone who sent them cars, or as it says in their own statement, an engine, has received them afterwards. Originally they were to be sold at that convention they mention there, and because they had been in the event, as it says in their statement, their value would have grown (they say doubled). So it would have covered my costs and shipping, and they'd have something. The other option was to have the cars sent back to you.
I'd like to know if anyone here did either of these, or has received either their money or their cars. 

Some of you mention you were there, so you saw that there were a lot of cars involved in this adventure. Mine and a number of others who were either bought by people like me, donated, or they bought them. If no body here did, then somebody out there did. That's a sizable investment in equipment, and I'm sorry it didn't work out. There was an attempt in Britain to do the same thing with HO trains over a ten kilometre stretch of track. They had problems with vandals putting coins on the track to short it out, and other issues, too. It's not an easy thing to try and do. 
I applaud Rick and his crew's attempts which is why I helped out. But I don't want to lose money over the whole thing. I didn't think it was a scam or rip off, I believed in them and what they were trying to do. I was a bit cautious, but gave them the benefit of the doubt. And extended it again for their second attempt. 

I have been in contact with them. I'd just like to know if others here were in the same boat as I am. I paid for the cars over two years ago. That's a long time to wait with little communication. Like others, I wanted to help them out and I did, so there's nothing to get mad at me about. 

I don't want this to turn into some public comdemnation,it's not. I just want to know if others did what I did and what happened. They can email me privately if they like, it doesn't have to be public. 
Alpski


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant he would be PO'd because of what I posted, which basically says he's got everyone's stuff and nothing happening in 2 years. 

I'm completely in agreement with everything you said, it's reasonable, and since you have not had any communication, makes sense to see if anyone else has news or information. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Alpski, I have called them and encountered an answering machine with Rick as the "leave a message" voice on it. I am waiting for a reply. The email does NOT work and is returned back to me as no longer working. Waiting to see if Rick will reply, and when he does or if anybody else out there gets a reply let us all know as I will do if I receive any answer!! Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, fellas just got a phone call returned from when I called Rick the Railroad guy a day or so ago! at about 1pm MST here at my home. He has asked me to post this for him!! He has encountered some MAJOR financial problems. He asked me to post this quote from him to anybody who has questions!!! So here goes the quote!
"I screwed up, and I'm trying to fix what I screwed up! "Let me know those of you out there that are waiting or have some problem with returned equipment, let me know either in email or by phone, and I will straighten it out with those that contact me so I know what, why, who, and where, and I will make every effort to straighten out any problems that exist as I am alerted or find out about them." I need to hear from you guys that have any problems, so I know who and how to fix by getting together with you. Thanks Rick the Railroad Guy

phone number is 1-602-501-7553

email is [email protected] 


Rick said this is a nightmare for him, and really wants to hear from anybody with any problems, and or missing equipment etc!! So email him or give him a call. 


Rick asked me to post this for him Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Bringing back this post so no one misses the answers they seek or miss the post, and have a problem they need solved!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal 
thanks for taking the time to find out. Its the best way.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

how many cars did he need to break the record? Anyone know? 

David


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are two links one to his home page, and one to the facts of the train pull. In our conversation today, Rick still says he would like to try again, and wants to beat the record, but with his situation now, he wants to get everything resolved with everyone, and his problems incurred behind him and sometime he would like to try again. Regal

The Worlds Longest Model Train

RickTheRailroadGuy, Custom Garden Railroads


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the investigatory effort Jerry! 

I'm glad you got in contact and of course no one wishes Rick ill, I'm sure the custom layout business, especially since he states most are around 1,000 feet, has gone into the toilet like the rest of the economy. 

Regards, Greg


----------

